# Wie kann ich bei KDE Dateinen löschen? [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Es wird immer schlimmer. Eine Neuinstallation von KDE 4.9 scheint ja der größte Klump zu sein. Es gibt im Dolphin und auch in der Ordneransicht keinen Eintrag mehr, mit dem man mit einem Rechtsklick auf eine Datei diese löschen kann. Nur noch in den Mülleimer verschieben. Und es scheint auch nichts zu geben, wie man so einen Eintrag aktivieren kann. Früher habe ich so etwas jedenfalls gefunden. Geht nur Datei markieren und dann mit Tastatur löschen.

Mit meinem alten KDE war ich ja halbwegs zufrieden, aber als ich dann sagte, jetzt hast du dich dafür entschieden und fängst mit einer sauberen Installation an....

Zur Zeit bekommen die wirklich jeden Desktop kaputt.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Aug 26, 2012 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

doch geht...

unter Settings->Configure Dolphin

--> Services auswählen -> Haken vor Delete setzen. Und schon haste neben move to trasheinen menüpunkt delete.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, danke, tatsächlich. Als ich das zum letzten Mal davor konfiguriert habe, da war dieser Punkt noch ganz woanders.

----------

## cryptosteve

Auch ohne die Einstellung geht es übrigens, wenn man im Kontextmenü die Shift-Taste gedrückt hält. Dann wird imho aus dem "In den Mülleimer werfen" ein "Löschen" ... das aber nur aus der Erinnerung, ich sitze gerade nicht an einem KDE4.

----------

## firefly

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Auch ohne die Einstellung geht es übrigens, wenn man im Kontextmenü die Shift-Taste gedrückt hält. Dann wird imho aus dem "In den Mülleimer werfen" ein "Löschen" ... das aber nur aus der Erinnerung, ich sitze gerade nicht an einem KDE4.

 

das ist korrekt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit der Tastatur geht es ja auch direkt, Shift/Delete. Aber das nervt. Entweder Tastatur oder Maus. Ständig hin und her wechseln, das nervt. Mit der Maus markieren, dann zur Tastatur und dann wieder zur Maus? Da geht doch mit rechts draufklicken und noch ein Klick viel schneller.

Aber das Problem ist doch gelöst. Habe ich doch schon mal geschrieben: Früher habe ich Larry gespielt, heute konfiguriere ich KDE   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Schön, dass wir alle(?) Möglichkeiten diskutiert haben, Dateien im KDE zu löschen.  :Wink: 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Usern bleibt bei mir die linke Hand auf der Tastatur, wenn ich zur Maus greife. Den Menüeintrag aktiviere ich trotzdem immer über die Settings.

----------

